# cost question



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi guys 

I am about to go through ablation and have run around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to figure out the cost of all of this.

For example, I am having a RAI U/S done Thurs/Fri of this week and it is being done in the nuclear med center at my local hospital, it is considered out of network (even though it is the only hospital within 30 miles that has this available) and it is going to cost $276.00 for the pill, both scans, and the interpretation.

My question is when I go in next week to get the actual ablation dosage is that going to fall under my health insurance or should that be covered under my prescription coverage?

Any help would be appreciated. Trying so hard to have it all figured out and at least a general idea of the cost before it is sprung on me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My RAI was covered under my health insurance (not prescription coverage) as it was considered part of a "nuclear medicine procedure."


----------



## minli (Aug 2, 2011)

ok. thank you! When I called the ins company they wanted the CPT code for the actual pill, but I don't have one so they said they couldn't tell me if it was covered under them or not........so frustrating.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine RAI is covered under health insurance, not prescription insurance. It's not like a prescription you can have filled at your local Walgreens or CVS pharmacy. My treatment dose last year was actually in liquid form, not a pill.


----------

